# BSD on Amlogic or Rockchip SoC's



## BuzzMarshall (Jul 16, 2019)

In the interest of keeping the peace and NOT disrupting the harmony of this forum, we have moved the project into a private server and invite only chat channel until such time as there is some working code to prove things rather then making this place some for people wanting to argue NOT a battle ground.

In my time-out I will say that Kodi Leia and the current master (Matrix) can now be compiled and run on FreeBSD 12 and GhostBSD on a normal PC. There's still a few issues but things are looking up and we will continue on.

Regarding the Amlogic and Rockchip SoCs we have now got a custom kernel with a patched up device tree working to the point I can now load a custom bootloader and talk to it over a serial port. Not everything is yet working but we are working on it and once we have a reasonably solid loader working we will move onto the OS.

Anyway, sorry for any unwarranted remarks here on FreeBSD's forum and we will see where this goes.

Peace and Harmony to all.

Buzz...


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 20, 2019)

Glad to see someone taking interest in the newer AMlogic chips.  Some real nice recent SBCs are using it.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## balanga (Jul 20, 2019)

BuzzMarshall said:


> In my time-out I will say that Kodi Leia and the current master (Matrix) can now be compiled and run on FreeBSD 12 and GhostBSD on a normal PC. There's still a few issues but things are looking up and we will continue on.



Can anyone try compiling Leia on FreeBSD?


----------



## BuzzMarshall (Jul 22, 2019)

you will probably have to alter the build process to make it compile properly and work... i am still working on fixing some of the support issues i had when compiling the master branch and the leia branches off Kodi's github sources...

In the end i created my own custom build as i stopped keeping track of all the fixes i had to encorporate to get their sources to compile and make kodi actually run on release 12 and ghostbsd...   At some point when i know it all works i will do a diff between my build and the github masters and the extra support packages i had to compile and build...

My initial goal was to make sure i could compile and run Kodi ontop of bsd irrelevant of the platform (pc or arm,arm64) so after accomplishing that i have been more focused on the device tree and my bootloader and haven't gone back and looked any further at kodi other then knowing it can be done but is still missing some support...


----------



## SleepWalker (Oct 26, 2019)

Hi all!
I successfully launched
FreeBSD 13-CURRENT on Khadas-EDGE-V RK3399

https://dmesgd.nycbug.org/index.cgi?do=view&id=5154

Regards


----------



## manu (Oct 27, 2019)

BuzzMarshall said:


> Regarding the Amlogic and Rockchip SoCs we have now got a custom kernel with a patched up device tree working to the point I can now load a custom bootloader and talk to it over a serial port. Not everything is yet working but we are working on it and once we have a reasonably solid loader working we will move onto the OS.



I really hope that you know that this make no sense at all.


----------



## SleepWalker (Oct 27, 2019)

It was interesting to chew on this code https://github.com/tomtor/freebsd/tree/tc2
for Amlogic S905.
More info here 
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2016-May/013810.html


----------

